# hylafax Problem mit Modem



## macropode (2. August 2007)

Hallo Ihrs. Ich habe schonwieder ein Problem.

Ich möchte Hylafax einrichten . das Funktioniert auch ohn Probleme.

Jedoch beim Modemtest. kommt dann als Antwort:


```
Now we are going to probe the tty port to figure out the type
of modem that is attached.  This takes a few seconds, so be patient.
Note that if you do not have the modem cabled to the port, or the
modem is turned off, this may hang (just go and cable up the modem
or turn it on, or whatever).

Probing for best speed to talk to modem: 38400 19200 9600 4800 2400 1200
Unable to deduce DTE-DCE speed; check that you are using the
correct device and/or that your modem is setup properly.  If
all else fails, try the -s option to lock the speed.
```

Wie gesagt die Geschwindigkeit des Modems wird getestet und dann kommt der letzte text den ich nicht ganz verstehe.

Kann mir einer von euch bitte nochmals helfen?

achja ich benutzte ein internes motorola LCS-8056M


----------



## macropode (2. August 2007)

in de logs habe ich gerade folgendes gefunden:

linux FaxQueuer[5574]: Missing ':' separator in modem group specification


----------



## macropode (8. August 2007)

hab glaube ich das eigentliche problem gefunden.

per lspci bekomme ich folgende antwort:

0000:00:10.0 Modem: Motorola: Unknown device 3052 (rev 04)


nun ist die Frage:
Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?

Bitte helft mir.


----------

